# Tay Tug



## Jock3 (Jan 7, 2007)

During the 60's to 80's Dundee port was seved by two tugs, the Harecraig and I think the Castlecraig.
For many years now one of these two (Harecraig?) has remained in the tidal basin, never being used and she can from the Fife shore be clearly, if distantly seen.
I believe a sale fell through back in the 90's, does anyone have any info on why she is still there after so many years out of use, or what the plans are for her?
Jock
http://maritimephotos.fotopic.net/


----------



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

The changing pattern of trade in Dundee caused the Harbour Trustees to dispense with their towing services. Harecraig II (ex Flying Buzzard) was sold to the Treloar Bros in the early 1980s and finished up at Maryport. Castlecraig is still at Dundee having been offered for sale on several occasions but nothing has ever firmed up and so we have it.


----------



## Jock3 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Tas arrival/departures*

Thanks for that.

The arrival and departures at Dundee used to be posted in the Courier each week, although this sadly seems to have stopped, or am I looking on thewrong day now? Many ports e.g Aberdeen have their arrival and departures on the web.

Is it still possible to find whats due to arrive and depart frm the Dundee each week as it would help anyone interested in a bit of maritime photogrpahy.

http://maritimephotos.fotopic.net/


----------



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

Jock3 said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> The arrival and departures at Dundee used to be posted in the Courier each week, although this sadly seems to have stopped, or am I looking on thewrong day now? Many ports e.g Aberdeen have their arrival and departures on the web.
> 
> ...


The Port of Dundee is now owned by Forth Ports PLC and shipping movements are now controlled from Grangemouth. For shipping information you will have to contact them at The Duty Officer at Forth and Tay Navigation Service can be contacted at any time 
direct dial 01324 498584, by email [email protected] or by fax +44(0)1324 668480
Dundee has a Harbourmaster but he kept quite busy looking after the marine management od the Port. Hope this helps
Best regards
TomS


----------



## Jock3 (Jan 7, 2007)

Does anyone know when HMS Exeter currently in Dundee departs?


----------

